
Rising Car Prices Are Sending Even Strong-Credit Buyers to the Used Lot - vwoolf
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/13/your-money/used-cars-credit.html
======
vwoolf
I don't understand why people buy $35,000+ non-electric cars, instead of
three-year-old used cars. For electric cars like Tesla, high initial costs
make sense, given environmental impact and lifetime TCO.

